# C-Media Sound Card



## TGElder65 (Apr 30, 2010)

I recently purchased a computer from a business here in town. It was really a plain jane with no sound card. I purchased a C-Media sound card compatible with Win98. But when I go to install the sound card driver I get a message that I need to specify the correct file path. I have no idea what to do from here.
Along with the message is a window to enter manually the file path, or i can browse from files on the computer.
Any Ideas??


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!!!

Did the card come with a driver CD?

What is the model number of the card?

Thanks!


----------



## TGElder65 (Apr 30, 2010)

The card did not come with a Driver CD. I went to C-Media's site and downloaded the correct driver for Win98.
Here's what I have found:
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_8938&SUBSYS_59381102&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE83F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xEC00 End=xEC1F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE83F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xEC00 End=xEC1F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xDEB8
IO Range: Base=xE800 End=xE83F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xEC00 End=xEC1F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
HW Revision: 000
Driver: Driver Not Installed


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update.....

According to the VENDOR ID, this is actually a Creative SB 128d chipset. You can give this driver a try. If it does not work, you will need to pull the card out of the system and get the chipset information off the card for us.

Try this one:
http://download.cnet.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-AudioPCI-128-WDM/3000-2110_4-112370.html

Thanks!


----------



## TGElder65 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'll need to take the computer apart and see what numbers are available. I installed the driver, but the sound card still wouldn't work. And according to the system information it still says the driver is not installed. 

But, none-the-less, thank you so very much for your help thus far.
I'll be back to you soon with those details.
Todd


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Please do get the chipset and card information if there is any available!

Thanks!


----------

